# Paint fumes (gloss) and animals...



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

Basically I (and friends...) have been on a MAJOR painting mission through the house with low fume paint, but now I need to do the glossing, skirting boards, doors etc. I'm worried about the fumes with the cats and ESPECIALLY the parrot,
It's quite a small place and I want to get it all done ASAP as I'm due in 25 days, I could do the whole house in a day but will the fumes hurt the animals?


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

googled it, consensus seems to be that they will be fine so long as you keep them away from areas being painted untill area is completely dry, and you keep a window open. I would suggest not doing the whole house in a day... have a room for your pets to be in while you do the rest of the house. One site i read recommended spending a few weeks getting your animal used to being confined to that room for short (but increasing) periods of time before you start the job so as not to cause undue stress. But that was a cat specific site and seems out of the question for you.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

I wouldn't use gloss inside the house, not with the my pets or for my own sake tbh. For the white woodwork egg-shell finish looks gorgeous and is more on-trend anyway + it is available in low VOC formulations.


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

I use Dulux satinwood, it dries quick and you can use it on wood and metal. Doesn't have a high gloss but I prefer it that way.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Another advocate here for Satinwood / Eggshell. I prefer it to gloss and there is very little smell. I can't remember the last time I used gloss paint.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

I would be very careful with gloss and a parrot. We have sealed off whole rooms with plastic and kept the parrot in others room, we also got gloss with low odour and quick drying. Oil based paint(such as gloss), candles, cleaning products, hair spray, nail varnish remover, certain light bulbs, cooking equipment, air fresheners are all on the most toxic to parrots list.

Obviously you will need to gloss, you cant avoid it but just minimise the risk as mush as possible

Do it on a nice day, buy quick drying gloss and stick the parrot out side in the shade.


----------

